# Debate



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

There is a local firearms shop that has a Windham Weaponry WW-CF AR type platform for 499.99. It is chambered in 5.56 and .223. My question I pose to you all is should I sell my Savage Axis chambered in .223 to help eliminate the cost. Or do you think the shop will under-cut me and I should just keep it for what it is worth. It is a great shooting gun, just don't think I need two rifles in the same caliber...opinions?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If ( and I assume it does) the axis shoots as good as all the others out there I'd keep it. The shop is only going to give you a fraction of its worth, because they have overhead and need to make a profit.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is the AR new ? I've always been a little reluctant to buy something so popular in a used condition. I'd ask to shoot a few groups with it, if you go that direction. Remember the groups don't need to hit the bullseye, they just need to be tightly grouped ( within reason) point of impact can be adjusted easily. Shots scattered cannot.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

It's actually a new AR. It is originally priced at close to $1,000. So it's on sale.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

http://www.vanceoutdoors.com/products2.cfm/ID/127578

Here is the link. Hopefully it works.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would keep the Savage if money comes into play. But if you can afford both jump on it !!

I have bolts and an AR style, love both of them, I learned a long time ago if you can afford it never sell one to buy another one, especially ways things are going on the gun debate nowadays, you never know.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thank you for all the input Short. I was thinking about purchasing a Boyd's stock but was wondering how much heavier it would make it? I was a fan of the classic wood look. Guess I should have bought one when I was looking. They went up from 99-->144.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What ! ? No black Friday sale that lasts all week


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

No...actually it wasn't a Black Friday sale. Was about 2 months ago...lol


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Keep the savage, I always end up going to a bolt gun..... Once you go bolt you never go semi auto....... maybe.....


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Never sell guns! Unless it is something you won or a similar circumstance. You'll always wish you had it back, go check out palmetto state armory if you're looking for a good budget AR. They always have deals going and you can be in a alum AR for really close to the same money as the Windham.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

keep the savage,avoid the carbon fiber AR

you can find better ones that are machined aluminum that arent real expensive

or better yet you can build them for abut half the cost of buying a complete one

whats wrong with having multiple guns in the same caliber

i have thee different AR rifles,all in .223/5.56

plan on getting more AR's too,i just love the platform

but i also own bolt guns and love them to,my TIkka T3 .270 is one of my favorite guns

but i just love taking the AR's out for shooting an hunting


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Short223 said:


> Bolt guns make better shooters.


i agree but also disagree

my TIkka T3 is a bolt and shoots around .75" at 100yds

my RRA AR is semi auto (duh) also shoots around .75" at 100yds


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i do agree that most bolts actions are inherently more accurate than most semi auto rifles

due to the fact that they lock up tighter

but yes it is the shooter holding the rifle that gets the accuracy from it

my go to rifle for hunting is mu Tikka,the bolt is slicker than melted butter on that rifle

i have always been lucky to be able to figure out how to shoot every weapon i have ever owned to get the most out of it in short fashion.

i have been kicking around the idea of getting a .338 lapua rifle,if and when i do it will be a bolt action rifle. simply because if i do it,it will be used for long range shooting


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Agreed, Short. Shot discipline becomes inherent.


----------

